
Detroit's Public Murals API Viewer - rmason
https://dt-mi.municipal.systems/map?data=eyJzZWxlY3RlZERhdGFUeXBlcyI6WyJhcnR3b3JrIl0sImFjdGl2ZURhdGFUeXBlSWQiOiJhcnR3b3JrIiwiaW5pdGlhbFZpZXdwb3J0Ijp7ImxhdGl0dWRlIjo0Mi4zNTUzNjQ2MTk1OTYxNSwibG9uZ2l0dWRlIjotODMuMDA4ODg1NDYzMDY3OCwiYWx0aXR1ZGUiOjEuNSwiYmVhcmluZyI6MCwiaGVpZ2h0Ijo4NzcsInBpdGNoIjowLCJ6b29tIjoxMS41NDI0NTI5MzUxMDQzNTd9LCJzZWxlY3Rpb24iOm51bGwsIml0ZW0iOm51bGwsImZpbHRlcnMiOnsiYXJ0d29yayI6bnVsbH0sIm9wZXJhdG9ycyI6eyJhcnR3b3JrIjoiJGFuZCJ9LCJmaWx0ZXJRdWVyaWVzIjp7ImFydHdvcmsiOm51bGx9fQ%3D%3D
======
cpenalosa
hi Rick, thanks for posting this. I helped out on this to get murals available
as an API. Would love to chat more and hear your opinion on it. what's the
best way to get in touch?

